# Port St Joe Trout are on Fire



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

The Scaled Sardines have showed up so the bait is plentiful and we caught 22 Monday afternoon and 37 yesterday afternoon both days all fish over 17 inches the biggest 27 inches pic coming soon as soon as I can get them from my phone to here.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

whimper, whimper, whimper...

I was supposed to be headed there for the long weekend...
Place to stay fell through and blew up boat motor last week...


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

No Mo, 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Um, my place fell through too....

But seriously, good job.


----------

